# [solved] Tastaturproblem nur in netbeans und Java

## markusk21

Hallo,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem in dev-util/netbeans-6.5-r4

Ich habe zwar die deutsche Tastatur (ä, ö etc.) aber die Alt Gr-Taste funktioniert scheinbar nicht. Wenn ich die geschweifte Klammer haben möchte (Alt-Gr+7) bekomme ich die Ziffer 7. Das ist fürs Programmieren ziemlich lästig, weil ich dann die Klammer irgendwo kopieren und einfügen muss.

Meine locale:

 *Quote:*   

>  # locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE.utf8@euro
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8@euro"
> ...

  und

 *Quote:*   

>  # locale -a
> 
> C
> 
> POSIX
> ...

 

Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie kann ich es ändern?

LGLast edited by markusk21 on Sat Apr 25, 2009 10:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, also auf meinem Laptop hab ich das Problem nicht. Die locale sind etwas anders:

 *Quote:*   

> locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Ich werd morgen mal versuchen das anzupassen. Kann das daran liegen?

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, 

also es scheint ein Java-Problem zu sein. Ich hab 

java -jar /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13/lib/jconsole.jar

gestartet und dort das selbe Problem. Genauso mit der Version sun-jdk-1.5.0.18

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das hinbiegen kann, bzw. warum das überhaupt verbogen ist?

----------

## markusk21

Ok, ich hab was gefunden...

 *Quote:*   

> # java -jar /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.18/lib/jconsole.jar

 

hat das genannte Problem mit der Tastatur.

Mit folgendem Start klappt es:

 *Quote:*   

> # AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit java -jar /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.18/lib/jconsole.jar
> 
> current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CWarning: Cannot convert string "-b&h-luxi sans-medium-r-normal--*-140-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct

 

Allerdings gibt es diese Fehlermeldung. keine Ahnung was das bedeutet oder wie ich das weg bekomme. 

Ich würde die Programme gern ohne diese Krücke nutzen können.

Btw. Ich wollte die Variable in /etc/conf.d/local.start definieren. 

Ist das da richtig, gibt es einen besseren Ort für systemweite Variablen?

----------

## Anarcho

Du solltest lieber deine locale glattziehen. de_DE.UTF8@euro gibt es wirklich nicht. Die UTF8 Variante kann selbstverständlich das Euro-Zeichen. Auf deinem Laptop ist doch alles in Ordnung mit der anderen locale, warum hast du das dann nicht angepasst? Dazu noch die Fehlermeldung mit der nicht unterstützten locale?

Hast du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen?

----------

## markusk21

ich hab die locale selbst erstellt.

Aber so funktioniert es tatsächlich.

----------

